

Ex-Hacker Adrian Lamo Institutionalized for Asperger’s - yan
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2010/05/lamo/

======
joelhaus
Very interested in the % of the HN audience that has self-diagnosed Asperger's
and what successful coping mechanisms they have developed for various social
situations (mainly for relationships with: family, friends, romantic, work,
etc.).

Have some theories about this, but would like to hear what others have to say.

